

No Bomb Powerful Enough To Destroy an On-Rushing Asteroid - neya
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/no-bomb-powerful-enough-destroy-rushing-asteroid-sorry-bruce-willis

======
dalke
That specifically analyzes the asteroid and circumstances in "Armageddon",
starring Bruce Willis. It does not apply to all incoming asteroids.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Also, in general it'd be much more efficient (though not as cinematically
impressive) to just nudge the asteroid off course rather than blowing it to
tiny pieces, particularly if you could get to it in time. A relatively small
nudge would make it miss if you had enough time for the vector change to
operate.

Nudging rather than blowing up would also have the advantage of not leaving
you with a zillion pieces on unpredictable and uncontrollable courses.

